# Relatives Visa for a minor



## shingiraic (Jul 8, 2021)

I was blessed with a baby girl 2 months ago.

I'm currently in the process for applying for a passport for my baby.

Anyone with experience applying for a relatives visa for their child?
What is required? 
How long does it take for the visa to come out?
I'm a permanant residency holder, does this make a difference?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

shingiraic said:


> I was blessed with a baby girl 2 months ago.
> 
> I'm currently in the process for applying for a passport for my baby.
> 
> ...


If your child has not left the republic then you can apply for her visa in SA , so do not travel with her before you apply for her Visa
Being a PR holder makes no difference
Check the VFS SA website for requirements


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

shingiraic said:


> I was blessed with a baby girl 2 months ago.
> 
> I'm currently in the process for applying for a passport for my baby.
> 
> ...


Hi there, warmest congratulations on the birth of your baby. You may apply for a landing application within South Africa. The processing timelines are between 6 - 8 weeks, however, with Covid it make take longer. The fact that you are a PR will not make any difference. Documents requirement can be found on the VFS website. You welcome to inbox me if you need support with this application.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> If your child has not left the republic then you can apply for her visa in SA , so do not travel with her before you apply for her Visa
> Being a PR holder makes no difference
> Check the VFS SA website for requirements


 Just a small correction. The fact that you a PRP holder only makes the small difference that you can apply for the relatives visa from inside SA. So even if you happen to have travelled out of SA with a child you can still apply for a PRP within SA. Otherwise I agree with everything else above


----------

